# Brand new roof installed, darker shingle areas??



## Soxfan25 (Jul 8, 2021)

Brand new roof, dry. We have dark areas on roof. Any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Shingles that are the same color but made at different times in the production facility. Typically one trys to get bundles that are all from the same lot number, meaning they were produced at the same time. Look at roofs while your driving around, you'll see it often. Different colors make it more noticable than others.


----------



## Soxfan25 (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you. It is very disappointing, the new roof looks worse than the original one. I have been looking at hundreds of roofs in area and haven't seen any with this issue.


----------

